# 6.7 Powerstroke Tuner and DPF Delete



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone notice any MPG increases going this route? I hear a few mpg but all depends on the foot I guess.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I did it on my 08 duramax and picked up around 5 on the highway. That's keeping it at 70 or lower though.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Did it on mine. Saw an average of 2 mpg increase. I do have a lot of added weight hanging off the truck though.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Gained a few mpg's. Can get around 400 miles on a full tank. 2011 xrt pro with afe CAI. 35's with level kit


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

The '11-'14 6.7 Power Stroke turbo are not tuner friendly


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

FishOnOne said:


> The '11-'14 6.7 Power Stroke turbo are not tuner friendly


Not true. The tuners are just hard to find. 
I have a tuner on my 11 with dpf delete. My buddy has same on his 13


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

yakPIRATE said:


> Not true. The tuners are just hard to find.
> I have a tuner on my 11 with dpf delete. My buddy has same on his 13


 What I meant to say the turbo's on the '11-'14 are not reliable with a tuner.

Here's video of a typical bearing failure when the boost pressure's are increased from a tuner.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

Did it on my 6.7 around 1,000 mile mark. Saw about 3-4 mpg gain. The performance and sound is worth it IMO. I run the mini max with a CAI and dpf delete pipe.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

FishOnOne said:


> What I meant to say the turbo's on the '11-'14 are not reliable with a tuner.
> 
> Here's video of a typical bearing failure when the boost pressure's are increased from a tuner.


Gotcha .. I don't let mine boost above mid 20's. Just have to have a turbo fund just incase.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

The turbos on the '14 and up are fine.


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> The turbos on the '14 and up are fine.


This is news to me...What's different about the '14 ceramic bearings.

I know the '15 turbo's ditched the ceramic bearings for a good reason.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

FishOnOne said:


> This is news to me...What's different about the '14 ceramic bearings.
> 
> I know the '15 turbo's ditched the ceramic bearings for a good reason.


I know the '11's and '12's had issues the '13's seemed to hold better and the '14 and now '15 seem to have better bearings, lubrication, and seem to be holding higher boost pressures. Just have been reading the Ford forums and the '14's gave reported a lot less issues with tuning and turbo issues due to increased boost pressures.


----------

